# Adopting a 5 month old puppy



## Spider2k6 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am considering adopting a 5 month old APBT or a Boxer/Collie mix. I live in an apartment and these dogs have both been living outside since birth. My question is, do you think that it will be difficult to house train a puppy that has been living outside for so long already? I have crate trained puppies before but never this old and never a pup that has been living outdoors previously?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I doubt it would make a huge difference. At least at 5 months old, they are starting to be able to actually hold it and know when they need to go. I think dogs used to being (and going) outside can be easier to crate train than dogs that have been overly kenneled and gotten used to eliminating in their crates. 

And I know this wasn't your question, but please be 100% sure that your apartment complex or landlord allows pit bull types before adopting an APBT. They are wonderful, smart dogs but they can be very difficult to rent with.


----------



## Spider2k6 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shell said:


> I doubt it would make a huge difference. At least at 5 months old, they are starting to be able to actually hold it and know when they need to go. I think dogs used to being (and going) outside can be easier to crate train than dogs that have been overly kenneled and gotten used to eliminating in their crates.
> 
> And I know this wasn't your question, but please be 100% sure that your apartment complex or landlord allows pit bull types before adopting an APBT. They are wonderful, smart dogs but they can be very difficult to rent with.




That does make sense. And I would go for a younger pup but I like to go running on different jogging trails and stuff like that so I want something still young and trainable, but at the same time old enough to at least start going on some mild runs with me. 

*****And yes I have discussed it with the owner of my building. He said he doesn't care what breed it is as long as we keep it from destroying the apartment. I love pit bulls and it's sad how many end up in shelters (and killed) for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd hold off on running (on-leash) until more like 8-9 months and then start easy on dirt trails or grass rather than pavement. 

I have a 4-5 month old pit bull foster right now, I got him Wednesday. For the 2 weeks prior, he'd been outdoors most of the time at a work site so no housetraining happening. He hasn't had an accident inside yet and he even woke me up on the weekday asking to be let outside.

Last foster was closer to a year old and had been in a shelter kennel for awhile. She was TOUGH to house train, even running INTO her crate to pee once right in front of me. After a month, she was at maybe 80% house trained, at least no longer peeing inside if she had the option of outside.

Sample of only two dogs, but I can see a style difference clearly between them.
(most of the other fosters have been adults and basically house trained already)

Glad to see the owner doesn't care what breed, it'd be a good idea to get it in writing added to your lease though just in case the building sells or he hires a management company with different policies.


----------



## Spider2k6 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shell said:


> I'd hold off on running (on-leash) until more like 8-9 months and then start easy on dirt trails or grass rather than pavement.
> 
> I have a 4-5 month old pit bull foster right now, I got him Wednesday. For the 2 weeks prior, he'd been outdoors most of the time at a work site so no housetraining happening. He hasn't had an accident inside yet and he even woke me up on the weekday asking to be let outside.
> 
> ...



Well this gives me hope. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------

